# PC Tower LCD Screen



## WiseMan (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi all.

Not too long ago, I saw this amazing looking pc that was part of a contest that featured an LCD screen on the front of the tower. It was blue, and looked almost like it read off all of the specs for the interior of the pc, as well as the hard-drive and mobo running capacity and such. I am pretty sure it also acted as a fan controller. But it seemed ultimately like it was just there to read off the pc specs of usage and such.

Anyone know what this is or where to find it or something similar?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you know how large it was or how many bays it used?


----------

